# Beginners steelhead Mini Seminar



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hello Gents / Ladies,

I thought maybe some people would like to attend this. Yes it will mostly cover fly fishing, but I have done plenty of float fishing with spin gear with flies to help out and answers questions for those who dont flyfish.


Steelhead Seminar Sunday October 28, 2007 starting at 2:00 pm
Sunday, October 21, 2007

STEELHEAD SEMINAR AT A&N OUTFITTERS PRESENTED BY TOM GRIBBLE SUNDAY OCTOBER 28, 2007 AT 2:00 PM

Tom Gribble is a local Steelhead fanatic who's passion is chasing chrome all over the Lake Erie water shed. Tom also has a passion for helping people new to the sport with all aspects of the chase.

Tom&#8217;s seminar will includes every thing from rigging to reading water, all the way through approach and proper wading.

Please join Tom for an exciting and informational seminar geared to help you hook up with one of most exciting and challenging game fish in the Midwest.

We will look forward to seeing you here for a great time and help in becoming a successful Steelhead angler.


A&N Outfitters
227 Main Street
Milford, OH 45150

PH: 513-322-1900
FX: 866-740-2097


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Sounds like a great opportunity to learn some tips and tricks the easy way. Unfortunately, being on Sunday I won't be attending, but hope you have a great turnout!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

This has been changed to Saturday the 27...... Same Time!!!!


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Saturday? Really?.....dang it. If that wasn't my one Saturday this month to fish I'd be there!!!! I know, I know excuses are like a$$ holes....I still hope you get a good turnout though.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the change Tom, I forgot that the Steeler are playing the Bengals in town at 1pm so that might have hindered the turnout abit. Look forword to it should be alot of fun. S


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Due to me getting laidoff yesterday I will not be able to give the seminar.

Regretfully,

Tom G.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Man, bummer! I hope things work out for the best for you dude.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Utard said:


> Man, bummer! I hope things work out for the best for you dude.



thanks .....


----------

